# Sticky  Read Before Posting



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The rules of this forum are simple...

Go to the Forum Rules link (same as on the menu at the top of the forum) and click on the _More Rules_ drop-down list. Select _Press Releases and Announcements Rules_ to see the additional rules for this forum.


----------

